# So The Itch Is Back



## Riaz (3/3/14)

so ive been using the russian for a few weeks now, and wondering whats out there that could beat this?

im using it on a svd (nemesis is in the pipeline, and im sure the russian will be a complete different tank once mounted on the nemesis); but im looking for some advise from everyone, whats out there that could possibly be better than the russian that you would advise me to buy.

i had a steam turbine, but didnt really fancy the build/ style of it- i prefer tanks like the russian.

your advice please


----------



## Rex Smit (3/3/14)

I'll swap your Russian for my Rocket...


----------



## Riaz (3/3/14)

Rex Smit said:


> I'll swap your Russian for my Rocket...



no no, dont get me wrong, i love the russian and its serving me well.

im looking to buy another tank

the rocket seems to be identical to the russian?


----------



## TylerD (3/3/14)

Aqua? Reo?


----------



## Rowan Francis (3/3/14)

kayfun ,,,,


----------



## Riaz (3/3/14)

Rowan Francis said:


> kayfun ,,,,



apparently the russian is better for some and more or less the same for others than the kayfun?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Andre (3/3/14)

For me the Russian (or the Kayfun Lite Plus) is better than the Kayfun 3.1. I am with @TylerD on this one. If the best, the Reo, is not yet for you, try the Aqua, but know it is a temperamental beast and not easy to tame. I will not carry it around town to vape as I'm not sure it will not leak or spit in my mouth and it does not take a lot of juice, but as far as the vape goes on a mech at around 0.6 ohms, it beats the Russian/Kayfun hands down. So, for me a stay at home occasional treat.

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## Riaz (3/3/14)

Matthee said:


> For me the Russian (or the Kayfun Lite Plus) is better than the Kayfun 3.1. I am with @TylerD on this one. If the best, the Reo, is not yet for you, try the Aqua, but know it is a temperamental beast and not easy to tame. I will not carry it around town to vape as I'm not sure it will not leak or spit in my mouth and it does not take a lot of juice, but as far as the vape goes on a mech at around 0.6 ohms, it beats the Russian/Kayfun hands down. So, for me a stay at home occasional treat.



thanks @Matthee but im looking for one to carry around with me.


----------



## Andre (3/3/14)

Riaz said:


> thanks @Matthee but im looking for one to carry around with me.


Then, I'm afraid you will now have to concentrate on juices. Not much out there at this stage to beat the Russian.


----------



## Riaz (3/3/14)

Matthee said:


> Then, I'm afraid you will now have to concentrate on juices. Not much out there at this stage to beat the Russian.



cool, i can live with that 

thanks @Matthee 

need that nemesis to come soon, so i can start playing around with ohms

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gazzacpt (3/3/14)

Matthee said:


> For me the Russian (or the Kayfun Lite Plus) is better than the Kayfun 3.1. I am with @TylerD on this one. If the best, the Reo, is not yet for you, try the Aqua, but know it is a temperamental beast and not easy to tame. I will not carry it around town to vape as I'm not sure it will not leak or spit in my mouth and it does not take a lot of juice, but as far as the vape goes on a mech at around 0.6 ohms, it beats the Russian/Kayfun hands down. So, for me a stay at home occasional treat.



Have you tried cotton on the Aqua? I haven't had a leak yet touch wood. It went with me driving around all day today. Mine did leak with Silica. Only a very little though but enough to irritate me. Yeah the juice disappears rather quickly and at 0.8 it got a bit warm for me can't imagine that at 0.6. I have it at 1.4ohms currently.


----------



## Andre (3/3/14)

Gazzacpt said:


> Have you tried cotton on the Aqua? I haven't had a leak yet touch wood. It went with me driving around all day today. Mine did leak with Silica. Only a very little though but enough to irritate me. Yeah the juice disappears rather quickly and at 0.8 it got a bit warm for me can't imagine that at 0.6. I have it at 1.4ohms currently.


Nope have not tried with cotton yet. Hate that initial taste with cotton and the silica wicks perfectly. Yeah, when it does leak it leaks very little - just enough to be irritating as you say. Will try it with cotton next time. Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## Riaz (4/3/14)

so if the russian is more or less the 'best' on the market right now (in terms of RBAs), and the nemesis is rated one of the top mech mods, you guys are saying that having both would be near vape heaven?


----------



## Silver (4/3/14)

@Riaz, you probably have the ideal setup - I think you are starting to get the virus 

LOL

PS: what Russian have you got? An original? Or a clone? Or a clone of the clone?


----------



## Riaz (4/3/14)

Silver said:


> @Riaz, you probably have the ideal setup - I think you are starting to get the virus
> 
> LOL
> 
> PS: what Russian have you got? An original? Or a clone? Or a clone of the clone?



LOL

ive got the clone


----------



## eviltoy (4/3/14)

I got the Russian clone on a nemesis and don't think I need anything else

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gizmo (4/3/14)

Yea bud I really cant see anything thats worth your money except maybe a DNA30 if you want to spend that kind of money


----------



## Riaz (5/3/14)

eviltoy said:


> I got the Russian clone on a nemesis and don't think I need anything else



what ohm coil are you running @eviltoy ?


----------



## eviltoy (5/3/14)

usually 1ohm. I loves me some 1ohm goodness


----------



## Riaz (5/3/14)

eviltoy said:


> usually 1ohm. I loves me some 1ohm goodness



lekker man, im also aiming at running mine at 1ohm when i get a nemi


----------

